# Excited



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So Just about 10 min ago my doe Trish started giving birth. Although the first one was still born... I'm hoping for the rest to come out great. Was not expecting them until about 4-5 more days though


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow that's great news!! Hurry up Manuka there ready so you should be to!  you have to post pictures! I'm ready as well Manuka! Yeah can you post pics of mum and dad? Tell us how many there are


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

well this is moma and daddy. Momma is the grey and white. so far looking in there are 4 babies. Woolie is helping her nurse. She should be having her babies here soon. will post pics in a couple of days of the babies


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Do you have pictures of the babies?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

not yet, don't want to disturb them yet. she just delivered the last one 30 min ago


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here we go, got luck with mamma and nanny out of the nest  8 babies total from Trish. Hoping nanny Woolie doesn't have to many so I don't have to cull...


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh I see. 8 is a good number.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

um... what should I do for a baby that has had its tail bitten in half?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Just leave it be, they can live just fine with a partial tail. If the mom starting eating them though, is there any other mice you could foster them over to? It's the doe's first litter, yes?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

This is her first litter... the only other ones besides the doe that's in there with her right now (who is also pregnant...) is velvet who had her bubs a week ago or her nanny, but worried about the bubs getting eaten there too because they would be a whole lot smaller then the rest. Right now she's not eating her, just notice the half gone tail and looks like a mark on its ear.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Some does just get over zealous with the cleaning. Finger's crossed she reigns herself in!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I hope so to. don't like loosing bubs


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So Woolie (Trish's nanny.) Just had her bubs last night. 9 healthy bubs to add to the numbers. Pics to come once here soon, probably will be a mix pic of Woolie's and Trish's since atm I donno who's is who's XD


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol and yes pics pics pics!
Manuka still hasn't had her babies well I don't think she has I'm in my bed at the moment and she's in the shed. But hey I'm TRYING TO BE PATIENT !!!!
But there is always Mayzie who is in with a buck at the moment  she is a browny ginger(one colour not two) and white. And he is a Himilayan thingy ma bob!!! I would LIVE GINGER BABIES


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's the bubs... unfortunate news, was looking in on them and found one had died. was the runt by the looks of it.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's an update of the two litters of bubs.  going to see soon who is a rex out of Woolies litter and cull out the ones that aren't since there are so many bubs for the two litters... Some have the white stripe on their head like trish


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

>.> I'm down to 13 bubs in total, 11 from trish and woolie and 2 from velvet... Finally getting rid of that cat who somehow managed to get into the dang cage once again... luckily still have the 3 that are showing curly whiskers.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

>.> didn't get rid of the cat soon enough... and he still found a way into the cage. I'm down to my last bub... be posting its picture up soon. Cat got thrown out and has disappeared.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

here is lucky... not to sure if male or female yet. will see in a couple of days.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Is this another cat, or the kitten you mentioned previously?

:shock: That just seems wrong.

Might need to look at your caging if other animals can continue getting in.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

same kitten. we got rid of it it was also attacking our daughter to... none of our other animals want to get to the mice. I'm not to sure how the hell he was getting in. There was only an inch space hole where he could get in...


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is Lucky, now 9 days old. Confirmed buck and a rex. His color is confusing me, thought he was going to be a self black, but he got lighter, and his muzzle has gotten darker. EDIT confirmed doe... need my glasses on when I sex them... just found feint nipples XD


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

He looks grey with a dark nose on my screen. If he is, I would say he is some sort of c-dilute agouti.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

C-dilute?


----------



## cuteykat (Aug 8, 2013)

athiena14 said:


> um... what should I do for a baby that has had its tail bitten in half?


aww im new to this forum I hope u don't mind me posting I have a black an tan doe and mum ate her tail in half shes ever so friendly and fully grown now she had her first littler only small n shes done same to too of hers but there running round fine I will try get a pic of her or the babies later


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay so heard a lot of squeaking in the cage today, and what do I see. Lucky was out exploring the cage for once, her eyes wide open. loving her fur more and more.


----------

